
Baraza: Google's Newest Q&A Service  - rayvega
http://www.google.com/baraza/en/
======
spaetzel
According to this question
[http://www.google.com/baraza/en/thread?tid=3084c339e2379cf8&...](http://www.google.com/baraza/en/thread?tid=3084c339e2379cf8&table=/baraza/en/&clk=cts_ht)
It's meant to be Q&A for Africans.

